# Couple Questions on Fall Steelhead in the PM



## SalmonSlayer321 (May 11, 2020)

Hello! I am wondering a few things about fall steelhead. I am heading to my cabin in Baldwin, MI, and want to try for some steelhead. I have a fly rod, but am planning on using a 10 ft spinning setup, fishing beads under a 6 gram blood run float. My questions are... What lb main line do you prefer? And do I match my split shot to the weight of the float? How far above the bottom of the river should the hook be? And finally, which locations on the PM would be best to try wading for some steelhead this weekend? Thanks, appreciate this forum and your help. 

Tight Lines,
-Dewey


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

12lb main is what I run mostly. Should be good between 10-17 or so. As for weights and floats, lot of different options out there. Find what you like better and works best for the water your fishing. I like to stay within a foot of the bottom when steelhead fishing. Definitely lose a lot more hooks floatin for chrome than I do salmon.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Just remember you need to be downstream of Gleasons Landing to use anything other than artificial flies.


----------



## SalmonSlayer321 (May 11, 2020)

GuppyII said:


> Just remember you need to be downstream of Gleasons Landing to use anything other than artificial flies.


Yessir!


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

I generally run 50 pound braid as my main line on my float setups so your line floats better, I then tie about 10 ish feet of florocarbon directly to my mainline, and then I change that out every couple trips, but I’m more of a shot chain and spawnie, jig and pink worm or jig and waxworm guy, then a bead guy
I generally run 8-12 lb floro leaders for steelies
The lighter the line for more clear or pressured waters


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

I run 8lb. Braid main, 8lb. Fluorocarbon leader. I put my beads(I like yarn) right on bottom and I match weight to flow of river


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you go light on your line/leaders, you'll probably regret it at some point.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Fishndude said:


> If you go light on your line/leaders, you'll probably regret it at some point.


What’s light to you, 8lb. Braid is like 20lb.mono,


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Honestly fall steelhead are really aggressive, in clear water rn I’d run 10# fc sniper or a comparable floro. My buddy ran 16# sniper last year and we fished side by side, hooked about same amount of steel in low clear water in late October. Me I’ll still start at 10# and adjust from there. As water cools and fish have been in system and clear water might try #8. Come winter and spring I’d worry more about lighter leaders, like below 8# if water conditions and pressure puts you there. Last year I put some 7# in vest and pretty happy with it the few times I needed it. 
For years I was taught that running 6# pound mostly was way to go. Boy I learned how to play fish out with that light line. Just not needed like I once thought.
main line I like 15-17# mono but 20# braid or 30# main line isn’t going to scare fish. Braid is only on my hardware rod till freeze comes, 15# leader is standard for that, saves line twisting around eyelets, and lure grabbing braid consistently


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

RHRoss said:


> What’s light to you, 8lb. Braid is like 20lb.mono,


I know some Guides who ply the PM, and they won't go lighter than 17# for their leader. 8# test is 8# test, although there is quite a bit of variance in fishing lines, if you read studies. Braided line that is the diameter/size of 8# monofilament, tests much higher - which means it isn't 8# test line. I refer to lines by their test-rating, or breaking strength. I don't refer to them by their diameter.

I normally use 10/8 line/leader for bottom bouncing. I like 17/10/8 for my pins. I have never used braided line for a leader when Steelhead fishing. I use flourocarbon for leaders. If I am going to the PM, I'll use heavier line, because there are just some outsized Steelhead in that river. I'd rather yawn fighting a Skipper, and be able to land a trophy; than enjoy playing with Skips, but lose really nice fish.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

nighttime said:


> Honestly fall steelhead are really aggressive, in clear water rn I’d run 10# fc sniper or a comparable floro. My buddy ran 16# sniper last year and we fished side by side, hooked about same amount of steel in low clear water in late October. Me I’ll still start at 10# and adjust from there. As water cools and fish have been in system and clear water might try #8. Come winter and spring I’d worry more about lighter leaders, like below 8# if water conditions and pressure puts you there. Last year I put some 7# in vest and pretty happy with it the few times I needed it.
> For years I was taught that running 6# pound mostly was way to go. Boy I learned how to play fish out with that light line. Just not needed like I once thought.
> main line I like 15-17# mono but 20# braid or 30# main line isn’t going to scare fish. Braid is only on my hardware rod till freeze comes, 15# leader is standard for that, saves line twisting around eyelets, and lure grabbing braid consistently


How are you getting enough 15-17# mono on a spinning reel? It would have to be huge! I could see putting enough on a centerpin.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

SalmonSlayer321 said:


> Hello! I am wondering a few things about fall steelhead. I am heading to my cabin in Baldwin, MI, and want to try for some steelhead. I have a fly rod, but am planning on using a 10 ft spinning setup, fishing beads under a 6 gram blood run float. My questions are... What lb main line do you prefer? And do I match my split shot to the weight of the float? How far above the bottom of the river should the hook be? And finally, which locations on the PM would be best to try wading for some steelhead this weekend? Thanks, appreciate this forum and your help.
> 
> Tight Lines,
> -Dewey


On a spinning setup, I either use 10 or 12# main line depending on the size of the reel, you want at least 90-100 yards of mono. For leader when using bobbers, I use Sunline FC Sniper exclusive in 8 or 10#. In normal flows, I use the 8, and in higher flows with colored up water, I’ll use the 10. Always remember to have at least a 2# difference between the main line and your leader with the leader being lighter. You want to weight the bobber so just the colored top is above the water, and have your offering roughly 8” off bottom. The colder the water gets, the more important the depth of your offering becomes as the fish won’t move as far to take your offering.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

50lb. Braid mainline? Holy crap! 

I felt guilty using 12lb. C21 Pline copolymer line for my heavy duty lure rod.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Bob Hunter said:


> How are you getting enough 15-17# mono on a spinning reel? It would have to be huge! I could see putting enough on a centerpin.


Pretty easy on a 5.35 centerpin. 15-17# main floats and comes off reel nicely.
If I was fishing a spinning reel I’d probably go with 12# and at least a 3000 size reel. Most likely what my son’s rod will have this winter.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Fishndude said:


> I know some Guides who ply the PM, and they won't go lighter than 17# for their leader. 8# test is 8# test, although there is quite a bit of variance in fishing lines, if you read studies. Braided line that is the diameter/size of 8# monofilament, tests much higher - which means it isn't 8# test line. I refer to lines by their test-rating, or breaking strength. I don't refer to them by their diameter.
> 
> I normally use 10/8 line/leader for bottom bouncing. I like 17/10/8 for my pins. I have never used braided line for a leader when Steelhead fishing. I use flourocarbon for leaders. If I am going to the PM, I'll use heavier line, because there are just some outsized Steelhead in that river. I'd rather yawn fighting a Skipper, and be able to land a trophy; than enjoy playing with Skips, but lose really nice fish.


I like it light, more fun


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> 50lb. Braid mainline? Holy crap!
> 
> I felt guilty using 12lb. C21 Pline copolymer line for my heavy duty lure rod.


Honestly I don’t feel like it’s the # test that he’s aiming for. Thicker braid doesn’t tie knots in itself as easy as the thinner stuff.
I wouldn’t want to get that stuff caught in a tree!!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I know some Guides who ply the PM, and they won't go lighter than 17# for their leader. 8# test is 8# test, although there is quite a bit of variance in fishing lines, if you read studies. Braided line that is the diameter/size of 8# monofilament, tests much higher - which means it isn't 8# test line. I refer to lines by their test-rating, or breaking strength. I don't refer to them by their diameter.
> 
> I normally use 10/8 line/leader for bottom bouncing. I like 17/10/8 for my pins. I have never used braided line for a leader when Steelhead fishing. I use flourocarbon for leaders. If I am going to the PM, I'll use heavier line, because there are just some outsized Steelhead in that river. I'd rather yawn fighting a Skipper, and be able to land a trophy; than enjoy playing with Skips, but lose really nice fish.


I know a bunch of guides on the pm and if someone needs seventeen pound leader to successfully put fish in a boat, he is not much of a guide. Calling ******** internet talk


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

6lb. mono leader has landed lots of steelhead over the years.

Just sayin.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

nighttime said:


> Pretty easy on a 5.35 centerpin. 15-17# main floats and comes off reel nicely.
> If I was fishing a spinning reel I’d probably go with 12# and at least a 3000 size reel. Most likely what my son’s rod will have this winter.


The op stated that he will be using a spinning setup.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

As stated, anything downstream from Gleason's, stop at BBT on M-37, they have maps they handout that have access sites for wading.

Bump up your float to an 8 or 10 gram, if you running just beads, I would run about a gram less weight than your float states, you want the water level to touch the white line on the float when drifting.

Run 10# main with 6# fluorocarbon, or 12# main with 8# fluorocarbon. Clear water run light fluorocarbon, dirty water, bump it up.

In fall for steelhead, they will move 10' to smack a bag or bead so being "on the spot" isn't very important, winter and spring, usually need to keep it right in there face, so 1' off bottom.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Bob Hunter said:


> The op stated that he will be using a spinning setup.


Thanks for pointing that out Bob!
Go with 12 mono or 20-30# braid


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

my 2 cents, it depends on how n where your fishing, if ya have to stop your fish for what ever reason or r using a float witch creates drag, use a heaver leader, as for me i only fish the upper grand now, i don't bobber fish n the fish is pretty free to run a long way with out much trash in its way i don't have many break offs, unless its bad leader, i like 8# firerline as my main n 6# fluorocarbon leader, if the fish breaks off or unhooks, know problem, there is usually another one to take its place


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Brutal day on the lower pm today. Not sure my boat has ever been sprayed by the skunk 🦨 as bad as today. Weather wasn’t much better


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

Bob Hunter said:


> How are you getting enough 15-17# mono on a spinning reel? It would have to be huge! I could see putting enough on a centerpin.


Wachu mean, Im slayin em, bro.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I run 8 # main line with a 6# leader most of the time.


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

stickbow shooter said:


> I run 8 # main line with a 6# leader most of the time.


Same here, i guess we're finesse steelheaders. Lately ive been fishing 10# main which i kindof like. But leader is 6#, 90% of the time. I guess i enjoy the fight when i do finally hook a steelie vs. the bassmaster approach.


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Rando Wilson said:


> Same here, i guess we're finesse steelheaders. Lately ive been fishing 10# main which i kindof like. But leader is 6#, 90% of the time. I guess i enjoy the fight when i do finally hook a steelie vs. the bassmaster approach.


I mean the lb test of your main line doesn’t really matter how heavy it is, if your leader is light.
Idk guys I’ve caught some monster steelhead, and I’m sure some of you put way more time into steelheading then u do, I wouldn’t trust 6lb test on a 15lb+ class of fish
Unless ur just fishin erie tribs then you’ll be fine lol, but this is the nortwest mi subforum


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Gabe T said:


> I mean the lb test of your main line doesn’t really matter how heavy it is, if your leader is light.
> Idk guys I’ve caught some monster steelhead, and I’m sure some of you put way more time into steelheading then u do, I wouldn’t trust 6lb test on a 15lb+ class of fish
> Unless ur just fishin erie tribs then you’ll be fine lol, but this is the nortwest mi subforum


The reason I run 8lb. braid main line is I can get more line on a 2500 series reel


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

Gabe T said:


> I mean the lb test of your main line doesn’t really matter how heavy it is, if your leader is light.
> Idk guys I’ve caught some monster steelhead, and I’m sure some of you put way more time into steelheading then u do, I wouldn’t trust 6lb test on a 15lb+ class of fish
> Unless ur just fishin erie tribs then you’ll be fine lol, but this is the nortwest mi subforum


Agree about the mainline, lb doesnt matter but i do not like how 12+lb mono handles on a spinning reel and as others mentioned capacity is an issue. Big fish and light line is a lot of the fun for me. I primarily fish west side rivers but not below damns where you need to horse a fish in so it doesnt piss off other anglers by crossing their lines. I can typically chase them downstream to a good landing spot without much trouble


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Stayed higher today with water level stabilization. Lots of zombies grabbing orange and gold tots, still no chrome. Pretty sight, a drifter just waiting for a new day. It never gets old, unlike me


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Finally one decided to nail a plug rather than pick up eggs


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

riverman said:


> View attachment 860162
> 
> Finally one decided to nail a plug rather than pick up eggs


She’s a pretty girl


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

RHRoss said:


> She’s a pretty girl


It was a buck, belly stuffed with salmon eggs unbelievable amount of loose eggs in the river and will continue another week or so by the crazy amount of salmon on the gravel


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

riverman said:


> It was a buck, belly stuffed with salmon eggs unbelievable amount of loose eggs in the river and will continue another week or so by the crazy amount of salmon on the gravel


Cool, He’s colored up good, couldn’t really see his face


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

I second stopping at BBT and seeing if you can talk to Steve or John K for some advice on getting started. Have the shop prepare the leader preso on your rod most of the time they will do it for free.


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

That belly is so fat that I also thought that was a hen at first glance.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

This time of year on rivers with salmon those steelhead are so stuffed with eggs you can see them down their throat. Favorite time of year hands down


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

We use 6lb test 95% of the time. We've landed hundreds of steelhead on 6lb. Your drift is more natural and you'll hook more fish with lighter line. 
If the fall run has a lot of larger fish, like say 1998 and 1999 (dang those were fall runs!) we'll switch to 8lb for October mid-Nov. Once the water goes into the lower 40s F, you rarely need more than 6lb for chrome. Note, this assumes the angler knows how to battle a fish and is willing/able to follow a fish to keep it close.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Benzie Rover said:


> We use 6lb test 95% of the time. We've landed hundreds of steelhead on 6lb. Your drift is more natural and you'll hook more fish with lighter line.
> If the fall run has a lot of larger fish, like say 1998 and 1999 (dang those were fall runs!) we'll switch to 8lb for October mid-Nov. Once the water goes into the lower 40s F, you rarely need more than 6lb for chrome. Note, this assumes the angler knows how to battle a fish and is willing/able to follow a fish to keep it close.


You've been landing Tanks in the PM with 6# leader lately?


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Fishndude said:


> You've been landing Tanks in the PM with 6# leader lately?


Lol ikr
Caught a lot a skams on 15lb berkley garbage can floro. Caught a lot of steelies on 12lb fc sniper on the west side, only use 8lb on the Clinton, since the average fish is like 3 lbs, but I mean average west side fish for me last year was probably closer to 10? To each their own I guess


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

AdamBradley said:


> we’re on the same page again bob! UG was the jam for all of us Steelheaders 10+ years ago up until FC really improved. I even dropped down to 4lb often in the dead of winter.
> 
> strength to diameter with sniper is unreal, plus the stealth of lower vis. Just sucks it isn’t as abrasion resistant. I know I personally feel zero need to go above 10lb. I really think pushing 12 to its max would in fact blow up my 6-10 lami…..
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much sums up my experience. The only time I reach for the 10 is in the fall when the fish are super hot, and the water isn’t really low and clear like last fall, or during high flow events.


----------

